# The psychology of getting unstuck



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

Interesting article. Can be applied to practicing. 

http://www.brainpickings.org/2013/10/17/ok-plateau/


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Not an UNinteresting article, but it bears noting that all of this "stage" stuff applies at the nano, micro, meso, and macro levels. That is to say, one needs to be mindful of whatthe goal of the practice is.

Take the case of learning to ride a bicycle. It is difficult to both pedal and steer at the outset, largely because the placement of feet on pedals, the balancing of the bike by how forcefully one pushes the pedals, the juggling of the handlebars, etc., all require too much attention to be able to devote any little bit to looking forward and deciding where to go. Indeed, the beginning cyclist isn't really "going" anywhere, they are simply trying to "go", in the most abstract sense.

With practice, though, comes the ability to automatize the foot movements, such that attention can be allocated to scenery, to choosing a destination, and going to it. The goal of cycling has moved to a higher level, from merely staying upright and not hurting yourself to going somewhere.

Similarly, in practicing guitar, or any aesthetic pursuit of your own choosing, there is the not so small matter of selecting your goal. When I was starting out, my goals would have been to be able to strum the chords, or a specific riff, to my favourite songs, in pitch, and in time with, the radio. A very low-level goal. If your goal is to sound like SRV or some other idol, fine. But what then? 

So I think the strategies that one can adopt for becoming "unstuck" really begin with identifying what your goal is. What you want to come next determines how you get from where you are now, to that point, and the sorts of practice that will be relevant.


----------

